# Edit: Want to hire someone to rebuild my Nitecore Smart PD



## KBobAries (Jan 31, 2016)

Edit: I'm not looking for someone to volunteer their time.

I have the D10 AA variant. Have everything but the electronics. I'd like to keep the ramping UI if that's possible. If not then a simple low/high with no memory would work. Since it also needs a new LED, having a high CRI installed would be nice. Not looking to hot rod it; just have my old light back.:mecry: Not certain what other info I need to post. PM first please then we can switch to email.

Any takers or suggestions on whom I might contact?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## KBobAries (Aug 9, 2016)

Bump please. Still hoping to find someone that would like to try this. I still have all the parts.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## DellSuperman (Aug 9, 2016)

Dan, have u tried contacting Vinh?


----------

